# Foote Dam



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

Thinking about heading with my buddy and his dad to their place in oscoada next weekend, is teh foote damn access closed right now? saw that in an older post... still the case?

also have the fished salmon moved into the river in any decent number?
fish at the foote?? closer to the lake? not in the river at all ??

whats the good word out there fellas, worth the trip and dip??

thanks


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Foote is closed all fall and most likely well into winter for construction.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

You never know unless you go plenty of access places besides the dam if ur willing to walk you can fish alot of water near the dam if ur hell bent on fishing the dam area my bet is there are quite a few fish hanging thoughout the whole river the pier is a good bet too!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## oscodaBill (Sep 17, 2013)

Heading up to the cabin in Oscoda this weekend. Anyone had any luck on the river near any of the damns? or the 2 Oscoda piers?

Anyone heading out on the water and have room for 2 buddies let me know...we'll buy the gas and lunch..


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahhhh, Foote Dam...the good ol' days! Caught my first kang there when I was 10 and the Dam Store took my picture and gave me a spawn tying kit...looking back on those memories and the times spent there, I'd equate it to the east side's version of Tippy! Although, I'm sure it isn't half as bad anymore since the crash...good luck up there, I hope you guys find some fish just for the sake nostalgia


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Catching salmon on the Au Sable is easiest running spawn. Either bags or skein fished in deep, slow holes. If there are aggressive, biting kings...you'll find out quick.



Waz_51 said:


> Ahhhh, Foote Dam...the good ol' days! Caught my first kang there when I was 10 and the Dam Store took my picture and gave me a spawn tying kit...looking back on those memories and the times spent there, I'd equate it to the east side's version of Tippy! Although, I'm sure it isn't half as bad anymore since the crash...good luck up there, I hope you guys find some fish just for the sake nostalgia


The last couple runs have been fairly decent, from what I've heard. Nothing like 10-15 years ago though.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Catching salmon on the Au Sable is easiest running spawn. Either bags or skein fished in deep, slow holes. If there are aggressive, biting kings...you'll find out quick.
> 
> 
> 
> The last couple runs have been fairly decent, from what I've heard. Nothing like 10-15 years ago though.


 
What do you know anyhow ? :evil:


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Cedar Swamp said:


> What do you know anyhow ? :evil:


And the smack talking begins!! Lol what's been good Todd!?

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Cedar Swamp said:


> What do you know anyhow ? :evil:


LOL...not much!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I caught my two largest kings at the Foote Dam in August floating spawn bags. Both were 34 lbs also took a 15 pound brown at the foote on spawn.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Aaahh yes. I also caught my first salmon at Foote Dam. Must've been around 1984 or so. Snagging was legal then. I'll never forget watching the locals on monday morning diving in the spillway to retrieve all the m-60's from the chicken wire wrapped cinder blocks they had placed there. They would be waiting at Rea rd parking lot in an old Chevy pick-up on friday night. Happy to sell your hooks back to you from last week for 50 cents apiece.:lol: Everybody got to make a living I guess. Used to buy our stuff at Ruthie's. Does anybody remember Ruthie? She of the coke bottle glasses?


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Anybody going out this week? Our been out?


----------



## oscodaBill (Sep 17, 2013)

not much going on at the dam.. its closed and the launch was pretty quiet last weekend friggin cold as well (38 at about 6:30am)

the pier didnt seem much better...


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Heading up this weekend. I'll post a report 

Foote dam still closed, lots of construction. I also remember hitting foote dam when I was younger. Man it smelled, decaying kings on the sides and on the sidewalks.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

piscatorial warrior said:


> Aaahh yes. I also caught my first salmon at Foote Dam. Must've been around 1984 or so. Snagging was legal then. I'll never forget watching the locals on monday morning diving in the spillway to retrieve all the m-60's from the chicken wire wrapped cinder blocks they had placed there. They would be waiting at Rea rd parking lot in an old Chevy pick-up on friday night. Happy to sell your hooks back to you from last week for 50 cents apiece.:lol: Everybody got to make a living I guess. Used to buy our stuff at Ruthie's. Does anybody remember Ruthie? She of the coke bottle glasses?


Ruthie was intense many good times stop too get what we needed.she had a guy who would sell wigglers to us for spring steel and he would let them crawl around his sunburned tooth LMAO quite a site LOL.on the shatty side I herd her shop burnt down to the ground from a fire:sad:


----------



## mpolander (Sep 4, 2013)

The Foote Dam access is now open. I was there yesterday. Saw a few salmon. Three hookups non landed.


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

I was up on the lower AS for the first time earlier this summer. I have a driftboat, and was able to get the livery to spot my car for me, but I'm not sure what the options for a car spot during fall/winter/spring. Who spots cars up there?


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wellmans in Oscoda does just ask the bait shop guys they will tell u

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## marinski (Mar 25, 2007)

what rig do you guys use at Foote. Bottom bouncing or bobber setup? Ive only been there a few times and used the bottom bouncing rig with 3 way swivel.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

marinski said:


> what rig do you guys use at Foote. Bottom bouncing or bobber setup? Ive only been there a few times and used the bottom bouncing rig with 3 way swivel.


Bottom-bouncing catches A LOT of steelhead at Foote dam. Bobbers however, have their place there. The dam's a little different water now, but the concept is the same. There is another method that can be good at times, but you have to have the space. Good luck!


----------

